# Eure Lieblings Singletrails



## Andreas (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

mich wuerde mal interessieren was Eure Lieblings Singletrails im Odenwald und im Spessart sind ... und vor allem wo sie versteckt sind. 

Meiner ist ganz klar der Trail vom Felsberg Richtung Melibocus. Erst etwas steinig, wobei sich momentan eine glatte Rinne gebildet hat, dann geht es rechts ab aus dem Wald heraus und anschliessend wird ein breiter Waldweg gekreuzt. Laenge so ca. 2-3 km. 
Der Trail ist allergings auch eine Hauptroute, sehr bekannt und nicht uebersehbar.


----------



## Spessart-Biker (30. Juli 2004)

Hi,

zu diesem Themenkomplex werde ich morgen ein neues
Projekt vorstellen, was aber über die eigene HP 
abgewickelt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (2. August 2004)

Hallo Johannes,

da bin ich mal gespannt.   

Als Einstieg kannst Du auch den Tourguide verwenden, der dann auf Deine Seite verweist.

Tourguide


----------



## Gerald (5. August 2004)

Schwierig!!!

Mir gefällt nach wie vor der ST um den Knodener Kopf, ab da wo man den Waldweg verläßt, bis nach Knoden rein.

Obwohl ich kein bekennender Bergabfahrer bin ist auch immer nett zu fahren, den ST links an der Wirtschaft vom Melibokus runter, durch den Hohlweg bis zu Pakrplatz Melibokus.

Gerald


----------



## Spessart-Biker (5. August 2004)

Magere Ausbeute würde ich mal behaupten. Dafür kanns ja nur drei Möglichkeiten geben:

1. Die Leute kennen keine Strecken und fahren wie
die guten alten dt. Touris immer nur die gleichen Strecken ab, die es eh nicht lohnt zu erwähnen.
2. Nur nicht meine heiligen Top-Trails anderen verraten, könnte ja ein Bustransfer einsetzen und Horden wilder Biker anlocken.
3. Die Leute haben keinen Bock und es fehlt der richtige Anreiz.

Naja - vielleicht fallen euch ja noch mehr Gründe ein


----------



## Andreas (5. August 2004)

Hi Johannes,

bestimmt gibt es noch mehr Gruende, aber die treffensten hast Du ja schon genannt.

... und was ist mit Deinem Projekt? Hast Du es eingestellt?


----------



## superDiscount (5. August 2004)

also die idee vom spessartbiker find ich echt super! v.a. weil ich auch persönlich aus der gegend komme! (karlstadt)

als 4. punkt könntest du noch hinzufügen, weil das wetter einfach z.Z. zu gut ist um eine ausführliche beschreibung abzugeben und die leute lieber biken oder faul im schwimmbad rumligen!!! 
ich werd mich auf jedenfall bei euch auch beteiligen! aber erst, wenn kein bikewetter mehr ist!


----------



## Spessart-Biker (5. August 2004)

@Andreas - klaro - das "kleine" Projekt wurde scharf geschaltet. Einfach mal reinklicken - ist ein Projekt für Biker von Bikern. Es geht darum, schöne Tourabschnitte (Trails incl. Zubringer und andere interessante MTB süchtigmachende Wege usw.) in einer großen interaktiven Übersichtskarte zu sammeln. Daran kann sich jeder Interessierte beteiligen - natürlich alles kostenfrei. Allerdings beackern wir "nur" den bay. Spessart mit seinen schlappen 3700 qkm  Stehe für Fragen zur Verfügung.

@superDiscount - hab dich schon in unserem Forum registiert   Punkt 4 ist ok 

So - bin heute auch noch nicht gefahren - gestern hab ich das erste mal dieses Jahr das Ozon etwas gemerkt - insofern mach ich auch mal langsam. Bei meiner medizinisch nachgewiesenen Trailsucht verlangt das schon ein hohes Maß an Zurückhaltung


----------



## trelgne (7. August 2004)

Die interaktive Karte unter www.spessart-biker.de zeigt nicht nur die besten Trails in einer topographischen Karte, sie sind auch "eingebettet" in längere lohnenswerte Gesamtstrecken, die man in seine Touren einbauen kann. Wenn die Karte noch weiter fortgeschritten ist, lassen sich leicht Touren mit extrem hohem Trailanteil zusammenstellen, die ihresgleichen suchen. Forumsdiskussionen wie dieser (schönster Singletrail...) werden dann zumindest für den bayr. Spessart wohl überflüssig werden, denn die allerbesten Abschnitte sind besonders hervorgehoben. Dazu gibt es Fotos von den Trails, Panoramaspots, Einkehrmöglichkeiten entlang der Strecken etc.

Hier mal ein paar Impressions, was die Trailkarte unter www.spessart-biker.de so alles hergibt:


----------



## Andreas (9. August 2004)

Die Interaktive Karte ist genial!

@spessart-biker: Hast Du das Applet selbst programmiert oder gibt es so etwas schon fertig?


----------



## Spessart-Biker (9. August 2004)

War auch lange auf der Suche nach der richtigen Software. Das Applet hat ein Kartenspezialist geschrieben - der rückt es nur gegen Cash heraus  Die Anpassung der Karte war allerdings auch noch eine größere Herausforderung bzw. das Copyright des BLVA 

Hab mal kurz überschlagen - momentan sind ca. 70 km reine Trails in der neuesten Version der Karte verzeichnet. Ein Update muß ich allerdings erst noch online stellen.

Da gibts noch viel zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odw-biker (3. November 2004)

Hallo Gerald ,
meinst Du den Weg um den Knodener Kopf, der mit dem blauen Balken markiert ist?


----------



## odw-biker (3. November 2004)

Meine zwei Lieblingssingletrails im Odenwald:
-- Auf dem Höhenzug zwischen Finkenbach und Olfen  (Wegmarkierung blaues Quadrat zweigt in westlicher Richtung ein Weg mit der Markierung gelber Punkt ins Hinterbachtal ab--> ein Singletrail vom Feinsten, ca. 1,5 km lang, herrlich zu fahren !!   
--Singletrail vom Weissen Stein /hinter Turm linker Weg nach Dossenheim --> herrlich langer Trail vom Feinsten


----------



## rayc (4. November 2004)

Hi odw-biker,

wo soll man da anfangen. Es gibt mehrere gute trails:
Magnetsteine am frankstein (roten Balken folgen). Ist mit das schwierigste was ich kenne.

Dann einen geheimtip: Der Wildfrauen-Trail
von Lützelbach auf der Markierung M1, L2 richtung Nordwest, auf der M1 bis zum Wildfrauhaus (Hütte) fahren. Links an der Hütte vorbei auf der Falllinie runter. Es kommt dann wieder ein Hauptweg. Hier rechts fahren, bis es wieder links auf einen Trail bergab geht. Der Trail endet in Klein-Bieberau.
Mitten drin kommen paar Naturstufen, die um eine Kurve führen. Kenne keinen der das gefahren ist.  

Noch was netter: Neunkichen-Rodenstein:
Wer die Karte TF 20-2 oder TF20-4 hat folgt der Markierung "weisser Balken" wie in der Karte eingezeichnet von Neunkirchen bis Rodenstein. 
Achtung: Markierung ist so leider nicht mehr existent !
von oben kommend stößt man auf den Weg mit der Nr.6, hier etwa 10-20m nach rechts fahren auf der Nr.6, da beginnt der Einstieg (links bergab auf den Singletrail).

So noch ein Trail: Riesensarg am Felsberg
Von der Kuralpe auf der Nr.7 östlich um der Berg herum. Dann Nr. 5 bis zum Riesensarg. Hier auf den Hauptweg (weisser Balken) Richtung Beedenkirchen. Nach der ersten Serpentine, rechts auf der Nr. 5 über Steinstufen runter (richtig heftig!). Die  Markierung Nr.5 ist leicht zu übersehen, also langsam auf den Hauptweg den Berg runter.  

Am Meli und am Fränki gibt es noch einige schöne Trails (leider jeweils ohne Markierung). Beschreibung dürfte etwas schwieriger werden.
Aber ich zeichne alle meine Touren mit GPS auf.

Grüsse
ray


----------



## soultrain40 (10. November 2004)

--Singletrail vom Weissen Stein /hinter Turm linker Weg nach Dossenheim --> herrlich langer Trail vom Feinsten  

Is neh gute Abfahrt, aber noch besser ist der RECHTE Weg hinter dem Turm am Weissen Stein, das gelbe X auf der Karte.  Feinste Abfahrt, sehr langer Trail in Richtung Schriesheim runter.  Wenn man von den knatschigen Fußgängern absieht mit viel Abwechslung ... nur zu empfehlen (bin vorgestern runtergefahren und auch bei Laub und nässe lässt es sich gut fahren).
 

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## alex75 (10. November 2004)

soultrain40 schrieb:
			
		

> --Singletrail vom Weissen Stein /hinter Turm linker Weg nach Dossenheim --> herrlich langer Trail vom Feinsten
> 
> Is neh gute Abfahrt, aber noch besser ist der RECHTE Weg hinter dem Turm am Weissen Stein, das gelbe X auf der Karte.  Feinste Abfahrt, sehr langer Trail in Richtung Schriesheim runter.  Wenn man von den knatschigen Fußgängern absieht mit viel Abwechslung ... nur zu empfehlen (bin vorgestern runtergefahren und auch bei Laub und nässe lässt es sich gut fahren).
> 
> ...



Ja vom Weißen Stein gehen schon schöne Trails ab   , aber Du hast den Trail hinunter Richtung Ziegelhausen vergessen (Weg 10).  


Gruss Alexander


----------



## drivingghost (12. Dezember 2004)

Zwischen Eberbach und Zwingenberg, jedoch auf der gegenüberliegenden Neckarseite, einfach die Waldautobahnen langfahren, die singletrails zweigen immer mal wieder ab. Besonders schön sind die, die zur Burgruine Stolzeneck führen.   
Gruß, Ramin
edit: bilder von heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,

sehr geil finde ich folgenden Trail vom Königstuhl: Vom obersten Parkplatz aus gesehen die Via Naturae ca. 100 oder 200 Meter fahren, dann geht der Trail links ab und quert ein oder zweimal einen breiten Forstweg. Dann kurz rechts und gleich wieder links durchs Felsenmeer. Man muss dann noch mal kurz auf einen Forstweg und ein weiterer Trail führt noch mal bergab bis in den Ort. Schätze gesamt min. 3 km feinster Singletrail. Auch landschaftlich wirklich super. Vor allem das Felsenmeer.

Ich bin das aber erst einmal gefahren. Wenn`s endlich wieder etwas trockener ist, erkunde ich das noch mal genau und werde die Beschreibung verbessern und Bilder liefern.

Den weißen Stein will ich auch bald erkunden. Scheint sich ja zu lohnen

Gruß

wintergefrusteter Brägel


----------



## Rih (10. Juni 2005)

In Bensheim vom hemsberg oben auf den kleinen Spielplatz und von dort über so 10 Treppenstufen(Achtung bei regen ziemlich rutschig) immer runter.Dann kommt ein kleiner Anstieg und dahinter dann runter.Nach dem ersten Stück kann man sich aussuchen wo an hin will entweder an der Wegkrezung rechts wo ein gerader Trail runtergeht oder den Waldweg(Is auch ganz gut).
Wenn das euch nicht gefällt auf dem Plateu geradeaus fahren bis man hinten im Wald ist und irgendwann folgt ein schöner Trail runter nach Gonau.


----------



## Lizzard (11. Juni 2005)

Gerald schrieb:
			
		

> Schwierig!!!
> 
> Mir gefällt nach wie vor der ST um den Knodener Kopf, ab da wo man den Waldweg verläßt, bis nach Knoden rein.
> 
> ...




Sagt jemandem das "Knodener Pflaster" was?
Hmm... schwer zu beschreiben nu. Also vom Krehberg Schannenbach (also von Hambach Grillhütte z.B. kommend) den Schotterweg geradeaus runter, dann links lang der (Bundes?) Straße folgen bis zur Rechtskurve, dort aber nicht rechts bergauf der Straße folgen sondern geradeaus durch Knoden durch bis man an eine Art Wendeplatz kommt. Dort dem Pfad folgen... da fängt es dann an. Sehr viele Steine usw. lasst das mal 500m lang sein aber sehr guuut. Bin ich früher öfter gefahren aber mittlerweile wohl weniger befahren, jedenfalls hab ich keine Spuren gesehen  und im unteren bereich ist alles mit alten trockenen Bäumen und Ästen vollgeschmissen worden.. wohl damit niemand mehr mit dem MTB durchmacht. Nächstes mal nehme ich die Akku-Stichsäge mit und mach mal Platz. *g*


----------



## IPC -SIR- (13. Juni 2005)

Lizzard schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt jemandem das "Knodener Pflaster" was?
> Hmm... schwer zu beschreiben nu. Also vom Krehberg Schannenbach (also von Hambach Grillhütte z.B. kommend) den Schotterweg geradeaus runter, dann links lang der (Bundes?) Straße folgen bis zur Rechtskurve, dort aber nicht rechts bergauf der Straße folgen sondern geradeaus durch Knoden durch bis man an eine Art Wendeplatz kommt. Dort dem Pfad folgen... da fängt es dann an. Sehr viele Steine usw. lasst das mal 500m lang sein aber sehr guuut. Bin ich früher öfter gefahren aber mittlerweile wohl weniger befahren, jedenfalls hab ich keine Spuren gesehen  und im unteren bereich ist alles mit alten trockenen Bäumen und Ästen vollgeschmissen worden.. wohl damit niemand mehr mit dem MTB durchmacht. Nächstes mal nehme ich die Akku-Stichsäge mit und mach mal Platz. *g*



  ist wirklich ein schöner Trail. Bin auch gerade letzte Woche da mal wieder runtergefahren. Nach dem man die Steine hinter sich gelassen hat, geht ein kleiner Pfad in den Wald, der einem rechter Hand sehr schön  nach unten führt. Wenn man auf dem Forstweg angekommen ist, sollte man sich links halten und  an der ersten Möglichkeit wieder rechts in den Wald  auf einen schmalen Pfad abbiegen. Wenn man wieder auf einem Forstweg angekommen ist, kann man sich links halten und den ersten Weg links (Richtung Gronau) nach unten nehmen. Wieder mal  auf einem Forstweg angekommen ,kann man sich jetzt noch mal in einen Trail stürtzen, der gleich rechts runter führt. (die Einfahrt ist etwas verdeckt und führt zuerst über einen Stamm).  In Gronau angekommen kann man dann ab Morgen noch einen Einkehrschwung in die Straußwirtschaft  Filbert einlegen....

sir


----------

